# How to vent a hipped roof for loft conversion with 1F Felt??



## smevil (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a loft Conversion that I am in the process of pricing for, It has 1F Bituminous Felt, the customer has a tight budget and won't go for a re-roof in breathable membrane, Obviously we need the 50mm air gap behind insulation between rafters.

My question is; does anyone know of a way to vent a Hipped roof of this design, I have been looking into it considerably and haven't found a solution as of yet?? 

Most Hip Vent Systems I have seen are designed for a breathable membrane not 1F.

any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------

